# Lokenzo Park Mares In Foal!



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

We are really excited to announce now that we have 3 mares all past their 40 days positive in foal (we are in Aus. so breeding season begins 1 August) and 5 outside mares to our stallion!

All are bred for the dressage and/or show horse arenas.


First, my Thoroughbred mare 'Fittingly' is in foal to our boy 'Friso's Knight Ryder.' She is due around the 21 September.

Fittingly








in foal to 'Friso's Knight Ryder' for a Friesian Warmblood/Friesian Sporthorse foal.









Then my Thoroughbred mare 'Don't Tell Erin' is in foal to a stunning Crabbet Arab stallion 'Andaman' for an Anglo Arab foal. Andaman is 25 years old now (rising 26) so I feel very lucky to have this foal on its way. Andaman is sire to multiple WA Horse of the Year winners, Royal Show winners and Grand Champion winners. Unfortunately I still need to get some photos of the mare!

Andaman at the grand age of 25.








and one of his very well known Anglo Arab son's 'Redline Shooting Star.'









And finally, 'Lokenzo Park Exclusive' (Thoroughbred) is in foal to the stunning TB stallion 'Baron Of Buchlyvie.'


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Woohoo  Go LP!

I can't wait to see Kit babies on the ground! 

Oh and thanks again for the awesome job you did on Sat. It was nice to meet you.


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks NaeNae, it was lovely to meet you too! It was a great turnout in the hack ring and it was such a pleasure to judge 

I am so excited about this season's foals for Kit, should be some pretty special ones


----------

